#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Я в Милане. ТОТАЛЬНЫЙ КАРАНТИН

## Пема Дролкар

*Дорогие друзья! 
Вы давно меня знаете, и пишу я все это через "не могу", отчасти потому, что мы тут уже просто не можем ничего слышать о коронавирусе, отчасти, что мы прошли все фазы приколов, что это "просто грипп", что "умирает столько же, сколько обычно", недоверия, спорной информации, фейков, панику, ругань в сети и так далее. Я готова отвечать за правильность информации, которую пишу ниже. Вы очень много знаете о вирусе. Три недели назад Италия была в таком же состоянии предположений. Потом началась жизнь с вирусом. Поверьте, это несколько отличается от теории.

Мой долг как буддистки, человека, давно занимающегося практикой и находящегося в эпицентре эпидемии, - постараться донести до вас наш опыт на первой линии. Если меня послушает только один человек в этой группе, я буду считать, что потратила силы не зря. Если в России вирус будет остановлен, хвала Буддам. Но лучше перестраховаться зря, чем спохватиться поздно.*

Мы здесь спохватились поздно. Могу сказать, что Италия крайне привлекательное место для туристов всего мира, особенно после нового года в период скидок. При первом случае коронавируса она мгновенно оцепила большой округ. Но в нее со всех сторон вливались толпы народа, через порты, аэродромы, любые средства передвижения. 
Италией можно гордиться, она первая прошла этот опыт в Европе, потому что обратила сразу на него пристальное внимание. Не хочу никаких нападок, это всеобщая беда. Италия не скрывала с первого момента данных и потаралась выяснить размер опасности. Но свернуть мгновенно индустрию на севере она не могла, хотя немедленно закрыла все учебные заведения и общественные места после первого случая. Я не видела подобной заботы стран о своих гражданах.  
По моему стойкому мнению вируса было сразу не меньше в Европе. Просто не делались исследования и все проходят ту же схему. Не понимают опасности вируса и спохватываются, когда уже поздно. Может, мы никогда и не узнаем истинную статистику. На нее следует опираться только в том случае, если будут делать тесты всему населению Земли еженедельно. Обсуждать это не собираюсь.

ГЛАВНОЕ ВОТ ЧТО. Я УСТАЛА от роли вразумления Неверующего Фомы. Все эти две недели я преодолеваю упрямство и неведенье в российских сетях и нападки, но результатом всего этого стало то, что большинство моих друзей и часть незнакомых людей в сети все-таки поняли важность предупреждения вируса. Именно поэтому решила написать и тут. Поделитесь этим.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ВОТ ЭССЕНЦИЯ ИНФОРМАЦИИ, КОТОРУЮ НУЖНО ЗНАТЬ*

Два толковых материала об экспоненциальном росте вируса и анализ статистики в Китае. Всю какофонию в сети можно и не смотреть. Смотрите только научные авторитетные выступления ПОСЛЕДНЕЙ ИНФОРМАЦИИ. Каждый день нам рассказывают что то новое о вирусе, и мы проходим через прямой опыт. Этих двух, считаю, достаточно.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP1S...ature=youtu.be
https://m.habr.com/ru/post/491974/

Кратко. Говоря о экспонециальном росте, надо ДЕЛАТЬ ВСЕ, ЧТОБЫ УМЕНЬШИТЬ ПИК ЗАБОЛЕВАЕМОСТИ И РАССРЕДОТОЧИТЬ ЕГО ВО ВРЕМЕНИ. Тогда медицинские учреждения смогут помочь всем, кто им заболеет и не будет перегруженности больниц. Надо исходить из уверенности, что поздно было уже вчера. А дальше надеяться на лучшее.

*СТОП ПАНИКЕ. 80 % ЛЮДЕЙ НЕ УМРУТ ОТ ВИРУСА, И МОГУТ ЕГО ПОЧТИ НЕ ЗАМЕТИТЬ. НИ ДЕТИ, НИ БЕРЕМЕННЫЕ ЖЕНЩИНЫ НЕ ПОДВЕРГНУТЬСЯ ЕГО ВОЗДЕЙСТВИЮ.* ЖЕНЩИНЫ МЕНЬШЕ ПОДВЕРЖЕНЫВ ДВА РАЗА, ЧЕМ МУЖЧИНЫ, (курильщики в основном). Статистика в среднем такая. 0,1% умирает только по причине вируса. 25% с одним заболеванием плюс вирус, 25% с двумя заболеваниями и вирус, почти 50% с тремя заболеваниями. Большинство этих людей обычно переваливают даже грипп и живут десятки лет.

*МЕРЫ ПРЕДОСТОРОЖНОСТИ*. Те, кто их приняли в Италии с самого начала, практически не заболели.

Вы все это знаете из сетей, но все страны поначалу недоверчиво относятся к тому, что вирус так опасен. Лучше исходить из мысли,что при современном передвижении людей ОН УЖЕ ВЕЗДЕ, это вопрос только экспоненциального роста.

1.*СИДИТЕ ДОМА*, кто может. Тоесть *ВООБЩЕ*. 
ВЫ ОТВЕЧАЕТЕ ЗА ЖИЗНЬ ДРУГИХ ЛЮДЕЙ. Сейчас Путин объявил выходные. Пусть Вам не приходит в голову, что надо устраивать народные гуляния. Никаких площадок с детьми, пикников с друзьями. Продумайте, как позаботиться лучше о близких в зоне риска. 
*ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ ЯВЛЯТЬСЯ ЭТИМ САМЫМ РИСКОМ!
*
2.*НЕ ПОДХОДИТЕ К ДРУГИМ БЛИЖЕ, ЧЕМ НА МЕТР*, А ЛУЧШЕ НА ДВА ИЛИ ТРИ. Никаких рукопожатий. В общественный транспорт только с защитой. Семьей гулять можно, все равно вы общаетесь. Помните, что дети переносят вирус. Пусть не играют с другими детьми вне семьи.

3.*МОЙТЕ РУКИ ПОСТОЯННО*. Мы носим ОДНОРАЗОВЫЕ ПЕРЧАТКИ(руки уже стерты до крови дезинфекторами). Нет одноразовых, надевайте кожаные и дома дезинфицируйте.

4.*НОСИТЕ ПОСТОЯННО МАСКИ И ОЧКИ*. 

*НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ НЕ ТРОГАЙТЕ ГЛАЗА И ЛИЦО* немытыми руками

У нас тоже проблемы с масками. Одноразовые маски приходят в негодность быстро. Я, пока были, дома их сушила горячим феном и пользовалась опять. Сейчас у меня сшитая маска, которую сразу стираю. Можно носить хлопковый шарф с плотным переплетением, сложенный в несколько раз. Его пропаривать утюгом с паром почаще. ЗАБЕЙТЕ на то, что о Вас думают другие. Делайте это для них.

5.*ОСТАВЛЯЙТЕ ОБУВЬ И ОДЕЖДУ НА ВХОДЕ*, дезинфицируйте поверхности, ручки, двери. Я пользуюсь паровым пылесосом или утюгом с паром и пропариваю то, что можно пропарить. Стирать одежду при 60 градусах. Гладьте все. Либо отвесить ее в карантин.

6.*ЗАКУПКИ*. Купите запас еды на месяц-два, дезинфекторы, салфетки и тд, привычные лекарства, все, что повышает иммунитет:чеснок, лимоны, имбирь, мед витамины. Без фанатизма. Раз в неделю закупайте свежие продусты, а запас не трогайте. ЭТО ДЕЛАЕТСЯ ДЛЯ ТОГО, ЧТОБЫ ПОМЕНЬШЕ ВЫХОДИТЬ ИЗ ДОМА.

7. *ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ВИРУСА*. Эффективного лекарства против него пока официально не заявлено. Никуда не едьте и не требуйте тестов, если у вас нормальное состояние или небольшая температура. Если же это простуда на вид, срочно изолируйтесь от других членов семьи и носите маску. Пусть они к вам не приближаются. Любое медицинское учреждение при эпидемии главный источник вируса. С врачом консультируйтесь по телефону. Никаких Арбидолов, самолечения и самодеятельности. Многочисленные советы часто ошибочны. Некоторые лекарства только ухудшают состояние. 

*Мы в Ломбардии получили такие инструкции*. Вам понадобится парацетамол при т выше 38, обильное горячее кислое питье с лимоном или морсы до 3 литров в день, куриные бульоны, витамины. Если кашель, то купите сироп от него. И сидите дома на карантине. Говорите с врачом по телефону. Если начнутся проблемы с дыханием, срочно вызывайте неотложку. И настаивайте на госпитализации. 

8.*ОПАСНОСТЬ И ГРАЖДАНСКАЯ ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ ПЕРЕД ДРУГИМ*И. Вы можете быть носителем вируса и не знать об этом, нанося непреднамеренно вред более слабым людям. Именно поэтому каждому из нас надо дисциплинированно и предельно тщательно следовать этим простым мерам, чтобы возможная эпидемия прошла мягко. 

9. *ПОЛЬЗУЙТЕСЬ ДОСТАВКОЙ*. Наденьте маску и перчатки, получая товар.пусть его поставят снаружи. Я ставлю картонные коробки на балкон на сутки. Либо вынимаю сразу содержимое, коробку выбрасываю на следующий день.

10.*ПРАКТИКА.* Используйте время на саморазвитие и буддийские практики. Узнайте, какие практики делать в данный момент. Пожалуйста, помолитесь за живых существ. И за Итальянцев, которые пока еще не перевалили пик заражения. И всех существ.

Если что еще вспомню, напишу.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Я НЕ БУДУ ОТВЕЧАТЬ НА МУССИРОВАНИЕ О ВИРУСЕ. У МЕНЯ НЕТ СИЛ. МЫ СИДИМ ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ДОМА. РЯДОМ В БЕРГАМО НЕ ХВАТАЕТ ГРОБОВ. МЕДПЕРСОНАЛ ВЫБИВАЕТСЯ ИЗ СИЛ, МЕСТ ИСКУССТВЕННОЙ ВЕНТИЛЯЦИИ ЛЕГКИХ НЕ ХВАТАЕТ. 

Пожалуйста, задавайте вопросы по делу. Я отвечу.

----------

Aion (25.03.2020), Alex (25.03.2020), Ersh (28.03.2020), Neroli (25.03.2020), Olle (26.03.2020), Raudex (25.03.2020), Vega (25.03.2020), Алик (28.03.2020), Ант (26.03.2020), Аньезка (26.03.2020), Артур Гуахо (26.03.2020), Асцелина (26.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2020), Вольдемар (25.03.2020), Денис Т (26.03.2020), Доня (25.03.2020), Жан-Батист (25.03.2020), Патрик (26.03.2020), Тимур Бутовский (31.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2020), Шенпен (25.03.2020), Яреб (26.03.2020)

----------


## Шенпен

Мы тоже на карантине.
Удачи всем.

----------

Alex (25.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2020), Пема Дролкар (25.03.2020)

----------


## Aion

Держитесь!

----------

Vega (25.03.2020), Пема Дролкар (25.03.2020)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я забыла написать, что инкубационный период от нескольких дней, и сейчас говорят, что даже до трех недель.

Здоровые люди его носят долго. Чем выше иммунитет, чем дольше. 

После того, как человек выздоровел, он еще какое-то время является носителем вируса. 

Сила заражения пропорциональна полученной "дозе вируса". Чем она менее концентрирована(вы притронулись к поверхности, а не  стояли рядом с чихающим человеком в закрытой комнате), тем слабее заболевание(так считают)

----------

Aion (25.03.2020), Vega (25.03.2020), Доня (25.03.2020)

----------


## Доня

Вообще приколов сразу не было. Живу в Молдове. Сами понимаете насколько это все близко. Как только в Италии появились первые случаи, я решила повникать в ситуацию, а то в Китае, где то там, неинтересно!) И, вникнув, побежала за антисептиками. Ну про гречку написала подружке, типа надо бы прикупить, причем странно почему именно про гречку вспомнила, у меня дети макароны больше любят. Короче, на все мои вопросы, что делать то будем, понеслось со всех сторон уже сами знаете что — заговор, грипп, фэйк, лжепандемияи т.д. А я между прочим должна была ехать в Румынию на випассану 20 марта. Отменила в конце февраля, на что они сказали, не переживайте плиз, у нас есть еще много желающих...Ну я к чему это все. У нас сейчас тоже строгач, но мне он не нужен был чтобы понять, а вот большинству нужен. Именно поэтому мы будем страдать, и в основном от бедности. В Италии скоро пойдет на спад, думаю, что пик уже пройден, экспонента остановлена, судя по последним данным заражений. Так что, скоро  вас согреет солнышко. Но процесс восстановления очень долог, и это будет сложней пережить. Пишите ваши новости, это помогает. Кто в жесткой изоляции, тому понятно.

----------

Алик (28.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (25.03.2020), Пема Дролкар (25.03.2020)

----------


## Ануруддха

Вообще щелочная среда организма - наше все. Формируется правильным растительным питанием, питьем воды (можно воду с лимоном) и дыханием.

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.03.2020)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Как раз появился повод проверить буддийские скрепы. Глубже понять непостоянство. Еще раз напомнить себе о том, на что можно положиться и на что невозможно. ....

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как раз появился повод проверить буддийские скрепы. Глубже понять непостоянство. Еще раз напомнить себе о том, на что можно положиться и на что невозможно. ....


К сожалению, большинство людей не приблизились к буддизму и пониманию явлений.

Любой не номинальный буддист имеет памятование о непостоянстве. У меня лично ощущение, что из этого всего получится глобальное обновление человеческих ценностей и солидарности. Это покажет время. 


Падение экономики неизбежно. 70% ежемесячного дохода Италии провалились за март. Это 100 миллиардов евро в месяц. Народ еще слишком занят выживанием в ситуации вируса. Поэтому ни масштабы, ни последствия сейчас нельзя себе представить.

Берегите себя. Мы можем хоть немного повлиять личным поведением и ответственностью на то, чтобы облегчить ситуацию. Чеми меньше распространение вируса, тем меньше разрушится экономика.

----------

Alex (26.03.2020), Ersh (28.03.2020), Vega (25.03.2020), Алик (28.03.2020)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вообще щелочная среда организма - наше все. Формируется правильным растительным питанием, питьем воды (можно воду с лимоном) и дыханием.


Это годится, но срочно научить людей правильному питанию, дыханию и тд. не удастся. 

Первый заболевший в Италии был 20 февраля, идеально здоровый мужчина, спортсмен, предельно внимательный к рациону и образу жизни. Почти три недели он был подключен к искусственному дыханию. Несколько дней назад начал дышать самостоятельно. Беременная жена его была заражена, родила уже здорового ребенка и сама здорова.Что радует. Хотя бы дети этому не подвержены.

Так что самый эффективный способ не контактировать с другими людьми

----------

Доня (25.03.2020)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вроде всё по делу. Спасибо. Шлю лучи поддержки против массовой истерии и глупости.

----------

Ersh (28.03.2020), Пема Дролкар (26.03.2020)

----------


## Аньезка

Мы тоже на карантине в США. Нас перевели на работу из дома, это ничего, мне даже нравится. Многие люди работу потеряли (те, кто не мог работать из дома). Сидим. Выхожу на пробежку раз в день по безлюдному парку. Очень беспокоюсь за своих в Москве. Всем удачи и оптимизма!

----------

Ersh (28.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (26.03.2020), Пема Дролкар (26.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2020)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В ВК тоже есть информация от девушки проживающей в Италии. Думаю, подходит для этого топика:


Смысл это помещать здесь? Это дублирует, что я написала, но нечего гнать допонительную войну. Люди живут с принципом"не умру", а русские многие полагаются на "авось". А также люди думают, мол, Италия далеко, а к нам вирус не проникнет. Надо найти нужный тон, а не вываливать на людей эмоции.

Информация в принципе правильная, но девушка слишком эмоциональная. "врачи мрут, как мухи", " здоровые мужики, молодые и дети умирают", - это преувеличенная информация. Есть случаи, но их единицы.  Она хочет помочь. Правильно.

Нужно передать важность, но разумно. 

К сожалению, все страны идут по тому же сценарию. А вирус имеет экспоненциальный рост и не уважает границы.

----------

Alex (26.03.2020)

----------


## Shus

> ......


А почему именно в Бергамо такая тяжелая ситуация? 
Городок в стороне от главной автострады, в предгорьях, разделен по высоте. Особых достопримечательностей (соответственно и турпотока) там нет.

----------


## Юй Кан

А вот тоже из Италии, но -- конспирологически...

https://ok.ru/video/1955911305972

----------


## Велесе

> Смысл это помещать здесь? Это дублирует, что я написала, но нечего гнать допонительную войну. Люди живут с принципом"не умру", а русские многие полагаются на "авось". А также люди думают, мол, Италия далеко, а к нам вирус не проникнет. Надо найти нужный тон, а не вываливать на людей эмоции.
> 
> Информация в принципе правильная, но девушка слишком эмоциональная. "врачи мрут, как мухи", " здоровые мужики, молодые и дети умирают", - это преувеличенная информация. Есть случаи, но их единицы.  Она хочет помочь. Правильно.
> 
> Нужно передать важность, но разумно. 
> 
> К сожалению, все страны идут по тому же сценарию. А вирус имеет экспоненциальный рост и не уважает границы.


Извините, что потревожил Вашу тему. Просто пост показался более подробным и информативным.
Коль угодно, давайте затру свой пост, будем слушать только Вас, как самого правдивого информатора.

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.03.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

В помощь изнывающим... : )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В помощь изнывающим... : )


  Я бы очень попросила не постить здесь шутки и прочие вещи, которые гуляют в сети. Мы уже просто не можем уже от них. Поверьте, положительный настрой и надежда нас не покидает, но не тут, пожалуйста. И так уже в вайбере, вотсапе, ФБ мы уже сорок раз видели эти шутки. Достало. Перейдите, что ли, в дхармовый юмор.

----------

Alex (27.03.2020), Артур Гуахо (27.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (27.03.2020)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Извините, что потревожил Вашу тему. Просто пост показался более подробным и информативным.
> Коль угодно, давайте затру свой пост, будем слушать только Вас, как самого правдивого информатора.


Я не претендую на эту роль. Написала то, что надо делать сейчас россиянам. По пунктам. Подробно. Почему это надо делать, уже всем понятно и так. Вы все слушаете новости.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А почему именно в Бергамо такая тяжелая ситуация? 
> Городок в стороне от главной автострады, в предгорьях, разделен по высоте. Особых достопримечательностей (соответственно и турпотока) там нет.


Он не в стороне, он практически прямо на автостраде и там вблизи самый чартерный аэропорт.

Достопримечательностей там полно. Красивый город. 

Это лет 20 назад люди работали, где жили. Сейчас все ездят на работу в другие города. Он от Милана  примерно в получасе езды на машине. 

С вирусом ничего нельзя предположить. В Южной Корее они сдержали первых 30 человек, а 31 заразил тысячи людей. Думаю, так уж совпало. Люди перезаразили друг друга. Тем более, в первую неделю после первого случая 20 февраля, у нас закрыли и зону Лоди, и все учебные и общественные заведения. Но народ еще не знал, как это важно мгновенно изолироваться и не контактировать с другими. И за эту неделю и произошло больше всего заражений, и сейчас в реанимации именно те зараженные. Потом у нас неделю ввели штрафы, если выезжал из своей"деревни" без повода. И буквально неделю назад позакрывали транспорт, все производства не первой необходимости и посадили на жесткий карантин.

Докатывается экпоненциальная кривая. Сейчас это по цепной реакции покатится по всей Италии. Надеюсь, не в такой степени. Мы в 40 км от Бергамо. И у нас пока нет такого. Надеюсь, и не будет. 

И катится уже по европейским странам и США. Статистики все искажены. Я с мужем сижу дома. Есть ли у нас вирус или нет, неизвестно. Температуры и других симптомов нет. Сейчас главное в ближайшие две недели не попасть в больницу. Ни травмы, ни зубы, ни другое. У мужа заболел зуб, так мы уже раздумывали, как его удалять дома))) К счастью, отпустило. Дочь сидит у своего бойфренда. Пусть там и сидит.

Очень надеюсь, что буквально на днях Италия перевалит пик.

И что Россия не повторит ошибки многих стран.

----------

Shus (27.03.2020), Vega (27.03.2020), Артур Гуахо (27.03.2020)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А вот тоже из Италии, но -- конспирологически...


Эту виролога видели много раз уже))) Вы себе не представляете, чего только мы не видели, как, впрочем, и вы все. Разница в том, что у нас уже есть опыт до и во время. Уже не до шуток и хочется забить на любые мнения. ЧТо делать, чтобы уменьшить риск, ясно. Уменьшить встречу с вирусом. Не выходить. Ждать пика и спада. И молиться за всех живых существ. Чтобы хоть кто-то вовремя услышал и поберегся.

Ну, и сообразить, как прокормиться.....выплату налогов и кредитов, вроде, отсрочили, но не отменили. Счета за коммунальные услуги остаются. Что будет делать правительство, они постоянно в коллизиях. Раздавать всем по крохам недальновидно. Надо срочно вытаскивать туризм и мелкие производства, чтобы те могли платить зарплату своим служащим.

Тем не менее сейчас народ попрется на пикники и народные гуляния  в неделю путинских выходных. Как в Бергамо гуляли, когда обьявили о вирусе. Благо были солнце, весна и дивное цветение.

СИДИТЕ ДОМА.

----------

Alex (27.03.2020), Vega (27.03.2020), Артур Гуахо (27.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я бы очень попросила не постить здесь шутки и прочие вещи, которые гуляют в сети. Мы уже просто не можем уже от них. Поверьте, положительный настрой и надежда нас не покидает, но не тут, пожалуйста. И так уже в вайбере, вотсапе, ФБ мы уже сорок раз видели эти шутки. Достало. Перейдите, что ли, в дхармовый юмор.


Не вижу смысла нагнетать тоску и ужас, шарахаясь от улыбок и иронии, как от чего-то вредоносного.
Совет на полях (в ответ на обильные непрошеные советы): контролируйте, что ли, свою тревожность и желание монополизировать что-либо.
Уверяю: всё, как обычно, будет хорошо, даже если сначала оно нам и не понравится. : )




> Эту виролога видели много раз уже))) Вы себе не представляете, чего только мы не видели, как, впрочем, и вы все. Разница в том, что у нас уже есть опыт до и во время. Уже не до шуток и хочется забить на любые мнения. ЧТо делать, чтобы уменьшить риск, ясно. Уменьшить встречу с вирусом. Не выходить. Ждать пика и спада. И молиться за всех живых существ. Чтобы хоть кто-то вовремя услышал и поберегся.
> 
> Ну, и сообразить, как прокормиться.....выплату налогов и кредитов, вроде, отсрочили, но не отменили. Счета за коммунальные услуги остаются. Что будет делать правительство, они постоянно в коллизиях. Раздавать всем по крохам недальновидно. Надо срочно вытаскивать туризм и мелкие производства, чтобы те могли платить зарплату своим служащим.
> 
> Тем не менее сейчас народ попрется на пикники и народные гуляния  в неделю путинских выходных. Как в Бергамо гуляли, когда обьявили о вирусе. Благо были солнце, весна и дивное цветение.
> 
> СИДИТЕ ДОМА.


Сижу дома, в персональной зоне риска (которой больше сорока лет) уже лет двадцать. : )
Потому не надо бы учить меня (и народ, к слову) не ходить или ходить куда-то.
Нешто думаете, что круче Президента РФ?.. : ))
РАЗБЕРЁМСЯ. : )

----------


## Юй Кан

ЭТО -- НИКОМУ НЕ НАЗЛО, ЧЕСТНОЕ СЛОВО...
Ведь даже умирать легче с улыбкой на губах, тем более -- жить! : )

----------

Доня (27.03.2020)

----------


## Яреб

> Не вижу смысла нагнетать тоску и ужас, шарахаясь от улыбок и иронии, как от чего-то вредоносного.


Заезженные баяны в качестве мемчиков никакой улыбки не вызывают. Это в прямом смысле мусор. Они свежи и оригинальны, только если ничего кроме этой темы и форума не читалось в последние два месяца. 

А по поводу принятия реальности ситуации, оценки опасности и сопереживания понравилось - Круги знакомств и реальность коронавируса в вашей жизни:




> Глядя на удельную статистику по количеству заболевших в той или иной стране, вы можете представить, насколько вирус там реален, насколько его там воспринимают всерьёз, как сильно там сопереживают, насколько велика трагедия в обществе.
> ...
> Смею предположить, что в Исландии, если вы спросите случайного жителя этой далёкой страны, с огромной вероятностью найдётся как минимум 16 знакомых из первого и второго кругов, которые больны вирусом. Вряд ли там скажут «это ещё один грипп».
> 
> В Италии, намного более населённой страны, у каждого итальянцы будет десять знакомых, которые болеют. Каждый десятый итальянец наверняка сталкивался с летальным случаем в первом-втором кругах своего общения. Коронавирус там точно не придуман гномами-иллюминатами из Цюриха.
> 
> В США в десять раз ниже показатель больных на душу населения. Оттого, случайный американец скорее всего слышал хотя бы об одном случае среди своих знакомых (близкие и знакомые знакомых). Каждый сотый может сталкивался с трагическими смертями.
> 
> В Австралии заболевших пока не очень много, и эти случаи чаще всего оказываются за границами первого и второго кругов общения. «Знакомый знакомого знакомой, вот у неё вирус нашли, представляешь?» — насколько это близко лично к вам, насколько вы чувствуете опасность для себя, как биоорганизма? Да совсем не чувствуете поди. Оттого много австралийцы и жители стран с подобной пограничной статистикой (меньше 100 случаев на миллион жителей) не воспринимают эпидемиологическую статистику всерьёз: ходят по барам, на пляжи, в рестораны — вирус где-то там далеко, в третьем круге знакомств.
> ...

----------

Aion (28.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (27.03.2020), Пема Дролкар (27.03.2020)

----------


## Alex

Друзья, я думаю, что смешные (и не очень) картинки и шутки - это последнее, что от нас нужно Марине. Если она захочет развеяться, то, уверен, у нее есть для этого способы и ресурсы.

Пема, держитесь там (хотя я уверен, что вы и так держитесь)! Хорошо, что напомнили о себе - будем помнить о вас во время практики и посвящения заслуг.

----------

Aion (28.03.2020), Алик (28.03.2020), Артур Гуахо (27.03.2020), Асцелина (28.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (27.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (27.03.2020), Патрик (27.03.2020), Пема Дролкар (27.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2020), Яреб (27.03.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Заезженные баяны в качестве мемчиков никакой улыбки не вызывают. Это в прямом смысле мусор. Они свежи и оригинальны, только если ничего кроме этой темы и форума не читалось в последние два месяца.


Серьёзненько, да? Ладно, буду серьёзненько...

1. Шутка остаётся шуткой, даже если некто знает её с детства.
2. Единственная адекватная реакция на шутку -- улыбка или смех, а не хмурое ворчание.




> А по поводу принятия реальности ситуации, оценки опасности и сопереживания понравилось - Круги знакомств и реальность коронавируса в вашей жизни:


Одно другому не мешает... : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Друзья, я думаю, что смешные (и не очень) картинки и шутки - это последнее, что от нас нужно Марине. Если она захочет развеяться, то, уверен, у нее есть для этого способы и ресурсы.


Разве Марина просила о помощи или какой-то поддержке, разместив в БФ тривиальные рекомендации (известные и до, и без неё) и сообщив о том, что сама она, как всегда, -- всем пример и образец?
Готова, разве что, отвечать на вопросы, как якобы... эксперт по сидению в Милане в карантине... 
Потому в моих постах с картинками -- ничего личного, ибо тема -- общая, а не приватная.




> Пема, держитесь там (хотя я уверен, что вы и так держитесь)! Хорошо, что напомнили о себе - будем помнить о вас во время практики и посвящения заслуг.


Ну да, Пема -- молодец! А то нет? До сих пор помню её буддистские обнимашки в России и рекомендации чтить и читать Ламрим! : )

----------


## Alex

Юй Кан, вы можете занудствовать сколько угодно, но топикстартер вас прямым текстом попросила 



> не постить здесь шутки и прочие вещи, которые гуляют в сети.


Вы проигнорировали эту просьбу, что свидетельствует о вашей элементарной нечуткости. Я, впрочем, не сомневаюсь, что вы ответите обширным и глубоким комментарием, в котором разъясните, что на самом деле вы д'Артаньян.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (27.03.2020), Пема Дролкар (27.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, вы можете занудствовать сколько угодно, но топикстартер вас прямым текстом попросила 
> 
> Вы проигнорировали эту просьбу, что свидетельствует о вашей элементарной нечуткости. Я, впрочем, не сомневаюсь, что вы ответите обширным и глубоким комментарием, в котором разъясните, что на самом деле вы д'Артаньян.


Кабы я был чуток ко всем прямым текстам Пемы Дролкар, мну уже давно в этом единственном посещаемом мном форуме не было бы. : )
Да и не только мну... Специфика отношений. %)

А по поводу "не постить здесь шутки" -- я же объяснил, почему это неправильно, кто бы такое ни попросил.

----------


## Доня

Сегодня прочла статью про Италию, почему там так все очень печально происходит. Мнения врачей. Не знаю насколько верны источники, но логика есть в объяснениях. Хотя на 100% думаю сейчас не найти достоверную информацию, только уже постфактум. Вот ссылка https://www.bbc.com/russian/features-52018493

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.03.2020)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не вижу смысла нагнетать тоску и ужас, шарахаясь от улыбок и иронии, как от чего-то вредоносного.
> Совет на полях (в ответ на обильные непрошеные советы): контролируйте, что ли, свою тревожность и желание монополизировать что-либо.
> Уверяю: всё, как обычно, будет хорошо, даже если сначала оно нам и не понравится. : )
> 
> 
> Сижу дома, в персональной зоне риска (которой больше сорока лет) уже лет двадцать. : )
> Потому не надо бы учить меня (и народ, к слову) не ходить или ходить куда-то.
> Нешто думаете, что круче Президента РФ?.. : ))
> РАЗБЕРЁМСЯ. : )


Рада за Вас.

Пожалуйста, шутите в другом месте. Ну не превращайте эту тему в пререкания. Вы плохо себе представляете состояние итальянских граждан на данный момент. Проявите уважение.

Конечно все "хорошо". Вчера умерло 733 человека. и тысячи 4 сейчас судорожно борятся за жизнь в пластиковых масках 45 врачей ушли в другую жизнь. Только не надо мне преводить статистики смертей в мире. 

Эта тема не нагнетание , а в некоторой степени практическое пособие для всех, кто в разных странах. И обмен опытом, где уже пошло быстрое развитие вируса.

Мнополизировать ничего не получится. Но пока в Италии самая тяжелая ситуация. Умерших больше, чем в Китае.  К великому моему сожалению. Этот опыт с первой линии. И такого у вас пока у многих нет. Очень надеюсь, и не будет.

И подчеркну. У меня нет никакой тревожности. Есть какой-то конкретный прямой опыт. Им и делюсь.

Я не круче президента РФ, у меня нет такого шикарного костюма))

----------

Alex (27.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2020), Яреб (27.03.2020)

----------


## Vega

> Сегодня прочла статью про Италию, почему там так все очень печально происходит. Мнения врачей. Не знаю насколько верны источники, но логика есть в объяснениях. Хотя на 100% думаю сейчас не найти достоверную информацию, только уже постфактум. Вот ссылка https://www.bbc.com/russian/features-52018493


??????

https://www.facebook.com/aisha.dar.7...5323666864307/

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Друзья, я думаю, что смешные (и не очень) картинки и шутки - это последнее, что от нас нужно Марине. Если она захочет развеяться, то, уверен, у нее есть для этого способы и ресурсы.
> 
> Пема, держитесь там (хотя я уверен, что вы и так держитесь)! Хорошо, что напомнили о себе - будем помнить о вас во время практики и посвящения заслуг.


Спасибо сердечное за добрые слова, ум у меня в порядке. Я выросла в России, бабушка много рассказывала о тяжелых временах. Ну, перестройка и прочее. Поэтому, если прямо видеть последствия тех или иных действий и иметь воображение, пожалуй, подготовлена побольше итальянцев. Плюс постоянно занимаюсь профилактикой заболеваний в семье. Не хочу висеть на руках у дочери. 

Но рядом ужасно много людей, которые страдают. Одно дело то, что обычно происходит с больными без вируса. А другое дело, что от твоих неосторожных действий может кто-то умереть, хотя мог жить еще годами. И есть страх что-то вовремя не сделать, или "осеменить" вирусом кого-то. 
Вчера мне целый час по телефону плакала главврач пансионата престарелых, так получилось, что я ей позвонила по другому делу, и она мне"пролилась", потому что при своем персонале она должна быть железным Феликсом. Говорит, что плачет час, когда возвращается, и до 4 утра не может заснуть. И так уже месяц. И она еще только должна задержать вирус для своей структуры, а не в реанимации работает.

Мы переживаем именно за тех, кто в критическом состоянии. Уже сегодня умерли 45 врачей. От нервного истощения и работы 24 часа в сутки у них падает иммунитет. Кровавые следы респираторов на лицах. Неделю назад умер один из университетских друзей дочери. У него были проблемы с сердцем, надо было просто поменять фармакологию. Из-за вируса им не смогли как следует заняться, и она умер. 21 год.  Как-то шутить, думая об этом, уже не хочется. 

Напрягает, что нельзя помочь физически, как-то пригодиться наиболее страдающим. Потому что нет никакой гарантии, что не понесу вирус в массы туда или сюда, и медицинского образования у меня нет, а то бы пошла.

Над шутками я смеюсь, и даже самые прикольные рассылаю друзьям) 

Только вряд ли ими стоит засорять эту тему.

Я рада, что Россия готовится, и все больше людей понимают необходимость изоляции. Но вас надо было закрывать на строгий карантин уже, минимум, две недели назад....(

----------

Aion (28.03.2020), Alex (27.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2020)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сегодня прочла статью про Италию, почему там так все очень печально происходит. Мнения врачей. Не знаю насколько верны источники, но логика есть в объяснениях. Хотя на 100% думаю сейчас не найти достоверную информацию, только уже постфактум. Вот ссылка https://www.bbc.com/russian/features-52018493


Есди Вы почитаете статью в моем топике, там указано, как примерно считать истинное положение в странах по количеству смертей. Я не проверяла цифры в статье, совершенно согласна, что многие китайцы просочились сюда уже на рождество или многие итальянцы имели часть производств в Китае(как и весь мир), и они успели заразиться.

Можно гадать о итальянских стариках сколько угодно. Но большинство из них крепкие люди, много лет еще до плохой экологии, живущие при хорошем климате, отличной пище и определенном оптимизме. И вера у них крепкая. Антибиотиками сейчас злоупотребляют все. Наверно, итальянцы более общительные, и институт семьи у них пока не рушился. Пра-прабабули, внуки, дети. Когда я приехала в Милан, меня представили почти 60 родственникам, хоть это северная миланская семья)

Сейчас ретроспекцию в Италии делать еще рано. Надо хорошо понимать, что такое экспоненциальный рост пандемии. Статья и ролик вверху в топике. Думаю, статистики по имеющим вирус, должны быть в тысячи раз больше. Везде.

Я лично уверена, что во время Рождества и Нового года везде по миру покатились первые контакты после Китая и разрослись в геометической прогрессии, это подтверждает очень быстрый рост смертей в остальных странах Европы. 

Проверять поголовно на коронавирус невозможно нигде. Так что мы , скорее всего, так и не узнаем реальных статистик, и как это развивалось. Сам Китай еще в этом не разобрался. А в процессе эпидемии тем более ничего не ясно.

Почему же в Италии так много жертв? Потому что этот вопрос в других странах не был еще исследован. И его невозн=можно адекватно исследовать на данный момент. А только предполагать. Что ненаучно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Хорошие новости, что сейчас рождается очень много младенцев. Здоровеньких)

----------

Aion (28.03.2020)

----------


## Vega

> Есди Вы поситаете статью в моем топике, там указано, как примерно считать истинное положение в странах по количеству смертей. Я не проверяла цифры в статье, я совершенно согласна, что многие китайцы просочились сюда уже не рождество или многие итальянцы имели часть производств в Китае(как и весь мир), и они успели заразиться.


Есть ли помощь нуждающимся. Народ организовывается, чтобы помочь тем, кто не в состоянии себя  обслужить?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Есть ли помощь нуждающимся. Народ организовывается, чтобы помочь тем, кто не в состоянии себя  обслужить?


Конечно. Делается все возможное. И государство этим занимается, и частные люди.

Еще в начале вируса все постарались подумать и затарить своих престарелых родителей и одиноких стариков, все общаются по видео. Ведь походы к пожилым лучше не делать лишний раз ни их детям, ни внукам.

----------

Aion (28.03.2020), Alex (27.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2020)

----------


## Яреб

> Хорошие новости, что сейчас рождается очень много младенцев. Здоровеньких)


Из-за такого стресса и глобальной длительной самоизоляции в январе 2021 грядет всемирный дефицит памперсов.  :Wink:

----------

Доня (27.03.2020), Пема Дролкар (28.03.2020)

----------


## Аньезка

Вчера послушала эту лекцию, очень четкая. Узнала для себя много нового, отправила родителям (они в Москве и приняли трудное для себя решение сидеть дома) https://youtu.be/O9BZWrNjJ3E

----------

Aion (28.03.2020), Olle (27.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (27.03.2020), Пема Дролкар (27.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Рада за Вас.


А мне не нада. : ) Попросил не учить мну (и народ), а не радоваццо за.




> Пожалуйста, шутите в другом месте. Ну не превращайте эту тему в пререкания. Вы плохо себе представляете состояние итальянских граждан на данный момент. Проявите уважение.


Шутки и ирония, которую даю тут картинками, это средство от тоски, уныния, страха и проч. И эти мои постики никоим образом не относятся к состоянию итальянских граждан или к неуважению какой-либо национальности или гражд. принадлежности.

Хотя понимаю: юморной и незанудный Алекс предъявил мне нечуткость к просьбе Пемы, а теперь она -- нечуткость и неуважение к итальянским гражданам. Нормальная подленькая "экспоненция" или экстраполяция на пустом, де-факто, месте. 




> Мнополизировать ничего не получится.


Монополизировать не получится даже тему коронавируса. Хотя бы так -- для начала.




> И подчеркну. У меня нет никакой тревожности. Есть какой-то конкретный прямой опыт. Им и делюсь.


Как это нету никакой тревожности, если всё шибче нагнетаете атмосферу (статистикой и проч.) экспоненциальной пандемии, пытаясь запретить улыбки -- улыбки никак не по поводу пандемического состояния мира, Китая, Италии и/или чего угодно, а -- касательно страха, ужаса и т.п. неблагих состояний ума в связи с новым вирусом...




> Я не круче президента РФ, у меня нет такого шикарного костюма))


Тогда на кой, не имея ни гендера, ни костюма, ни хотя бы авторитета, состязаетесь с ним в своих рекомендациях, известных в России в т.ч. и благодаря ему? : )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А мне не нада. : ) Попросил не учить мну (и народ), а не радоваццо за.
> 
> 
> Шутки и ирония, которую даю тут картинками, это средство от тоски, уныния, страха и проч. И эти мои постики никоим образом не относятся к состоянию итальянских граждан или к неуважению какой-либо национальности или гражд. принадлежности.
> 
> Хотя понимаю: юморной и незанудный Алекс предъявил мне нечуткость к просьбе Пемы, а теперь она -- нечуткость и неуважение к итальянским гражданам. Нормальная подленькая "экспоненция" или экстраполяция на пустом, де-факто, месте. 
> 
> 
> Монополизировать не получится даже тему коронавируса. Хотя бы так -- для начала.
> ...


Это пипец :Facepalm:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ну не надо было эти 20 лет сидеть взаперти)))

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (27.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2020)

----------


## Доня

> ??????
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/aisha.dar.7...5323666864307/


И что вы мне столько знаков наставили? Я вообще то мнение ученых привела и статья не фэйк!)

----------


## Доня

> Есди Вы почитаете статью в моем топике, там указано, как примерно считать истинное положение в странах по количеству смертей. Я не проверяла цифры в статье, совершенно согласна, что многие китайцы просочились сюда уже на рождество или многие итальянцы имели часть производств в Китае(как и весь мир), и они успели заразиться.
> 
> Можно гадать о итальянских стариках сколько угодно. Но большинство из них крепкие люди, много лет еще до плохой экологии, живущие при хорошем климате, отличной пище и определенном оптимизме. И вера у них крепкая. Антибиотиками сейчас злоупотребляют все. Наверно, итальянцы более общительные, и институт семьи у них пока не рушился. Пра-прабабули, внуки, дети. Когда я приехала в Милан, меня представили почти 60 родственникам, хоть это северная миланская семья)
> 
> Сейчас ретроспекцию в Италии делать еще рано. Надо хорошо понимать, что такое экспоненциальный рост пандемии. Статья и ролик вверху в топике. Думаю, статистики по имеющим вирус, должны быть в тысячи раз больше. Везде.
> 
> Я лично уверена, что во время Рождества и Нового года везде по миру покатились первые контакты после Китая и разрослись в геометической прогрессии, это подтверждает очень быстрый рост смертей в остальных странах Европы. 
> 
> Проверять поголовно на коронавирус невозможно нигде. Так что мы , скорее всего, так и не узнаем реальных статистик, и как это развивалось. Сам Китай еще в этом не разобрался. А в процессе эпидемии тем более ничего не ясно.
> ...


Насчет цифр я видела еще раньше информацию. На примере опыта Уханя. В принципе, успешный опыт борьбы уже есть в мире, все таки в Китае эпидемия утихла. От них же и была статистика официальная и неофициальная. Думаю, они тестировали хорошо, как и Корея впоследствии, и та же Тайвань. Антибиотики кстати, по разному принимают, а одном согласна, что да, чересчур, и это вполне может являться одной из причин гибели от пневмонии при простом гриппе. У вас в Италии идет на спад, просто скачут еще пока линии, ну по графику это уже видно. Так что, самое страшное возможно для вас позади!

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2020)

----------


## Доня

А кстати, Пема, какая температура поднимается при короне, сразу высокая? Что про это знаете? Сижу вот две недели дома, и сегодня 37,4, правда вместе с жуткой подавленностью. Пока ничего больше. Думаю или стресс или какая то форма инфекции. Контактов прямых вроде не было от приезжих из очагов,  но мне думается, что заразных у нас и внутри сообщества  уже давно хватает.

----------


## Велесе

Юй Кан, давайте говорить честно, Ваш юмор по-старперски уныл. Если мемчику неделя, то это уже лютый баян-бабаян, который видели не только в Италии, но и на юге Африки.
Шутить здесь наверное не уместно, на кону жизни людей. Хотя, признаюсь честно, мне и самому хочется, чтобы всякая мразь передохла в первую очередь, это даже радостно. Но блин, шутить в теме созданной человеком, который в эпицентре этой заразы, наверное не очень умно\порядочно? Я эту женщину сам порой не понимаю, но ей щас не очень гуд, в т.ч. она переживает за родных, оставшихся в нашей скрепоносной стране.

Мну так кажетцо.

----------

Alex (27.03.2020), Айрат (28.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (28.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2020)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я буду писать тут некоторую информацию, которая мне кажется полезной или адекватной. Относитесь к ней критически, и я не врач. Но есмть некоторые вещи в рассылке, которые мне кажутся адекватными и полезными. Не претендую на роль ведущей. Могу и что то не очень научное пихнуть. Просто посмотрите. У вас самих много советов. Мы поначалу хватались и читали все, что попадется. Со временем произошел отбор. На систематизацию времени нет.

Буду иногда пользоваться высказываниями не буддистов. Если имеете возможность грамотно поправить, ура.

Вирус будет со временем безопасен. Ему невыгодно убивать своего нового носителя. Считаю вполне адекватным такое объяснение. Мы пользуемся достижениями древней Индии.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

*Чем дезинфицировать поверхности*. Говорят, что вирус, - это белковая молекула, покрытая защитным слоем жира. Он легко разрушается при обезжиривании. 

Поэтому антибактериальные средства не обязательны. Если нет спиртовых дезинфекторов, (я лично тут давно их уже не встречаю, надо придти в супермаркет задолго до открытия), годится любое и хозяйственное мыло, сода, при мытье рук надо создавать обильную пену и мыть их тщательно.

Вирусные клетки остаются стабильными в  холоде, как во внешней среде, так и в охлаждающей технике, кондиционерах (в домах и машинах). Им нужна влажность и темнота. Сухие помещения, жаркие и полные света разрушают его довольно быстро.

Ультрафиолет может разрушать белок вируса, но он действует также негативно на коллаген кожи. Вирус не может проходить через здоровую кожу.

Чем меньше пространство, тем больше концентрация вируса. На открытых пространствах и при проветривании, соответственно, его меньше. 

Температура.  Вирус хорошо живет при т +4-+9, в холодильнике, который надо протирать. Нужно протирать и упаковки после супермаркетов.
Но горячей температуры он не любит. Уже при 25 градусах и выше при пользовании мылом он легко разрушается. Пар и горячая вода при стирке вообще гарантируют дезинфекцию.

Спиртовые средства должны содержать от 65% спирта. ВОдка не поможет.

Смесь хлорки 1 : 5 гарантирует разрушение поверхности вируса.  Уксус не поможет.

Никаких бактерицидных средств, его не убивают и антибиотики(их применяют, только есть побочка в виде воспаления)

Никогда не встряхивать одежду, постельное белье и так далее. Если он прилип на пористой поверхности(ткани пористые), разлагается в течение 3 часов. Если встряхивать или вытирать тряпкой, вирус способен летать в воздухе не более 3 часов и попасть в слизистые.

Хорошо живет при невысокой температуре в районе 10 градусов и влажности. При замораживании "засыпает" и "просыпается".

4 часа на меди(медь убивает его натуральным образом), а также на дереве, которое впитывает влажность и не позволяет ему оторваться, таким образом он разлагается.

24 часа на картоне. 

72 часа на пластмассе.

Руки все равно надо мыть постоянно, до и после прикосновения к лицу, слизистым, еде, дверям и окнам, ручкам и выключателям, пульту телевизора, сотовому, часам и компьютеру, мебели и тд. и после пользования туалетом.

Кремом руки после мытья мазать нельзя. У меня руки стерты. Поэтому на ночь, помыв хорошо руки, намазываю очень жирно крем и надеваю хб перчатки. Утром опять мою. Перчатки обрабатываю паром

----------

Алик (28.03.2020), Велесе (28.03.2020)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Насчет цифр я видела еще раньше информацию. На примере опыта Уханя. В принципе, успешный опыт борьбы уже есть в мире, все таки в Китае эпидемия утихла. От них же и была статистика официальная и неофициальная. Думаю, они тестировали хорошо, как и Корея впоследствии, и та же Тайвань. Антибиотики кстати, по разному принимают, а одном согласна, что да, чересчур, и это вполне может являться одной из причин гибели от пневмонии при простом гриппе. У вас в Италии идет на спад, просто скачут еще пока линии, ну по графику это уже видно. Так что, самое страшное возможно для вас позади!


Страшное, в смысле недостатка коек и аппаратов, возможно, и скоро минует. Но надо еще месяц сидеть дома. Пока не дойдут инкубационные периоды. Проблема в том, что те, кто им переболели в легкой форме и имеют антитела, могут спокойно себе гулять. А вот кто не встретился еще с вирусом, все равно будут еще болеть. Итальянцев 60 миллионов....

В Китае опять зафиксировано около 80 случаев зараженных вирусом. Они приехали из других стран. Значит, есть риск для тех, кто им еще не переболел.

Сколько это будет шаландаться туда-сюда по всей земле, неизвестно.

----------

Доня (28.03.2020)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А кстати, Пема, какая температура поднимается при короне, сразу высокая? Что про это знаете? Сижу вот две недели дома, и сегодня 37,4, правда вместе с жуткой подавленностью. Пока ничего больше. Думаю или стресс или какая то форма инфекции. Контактов прямых вроде не было от приезжих из очагов,  но мне думается, что заразных у нас и внутри сообщества  уже давно хватает.


Бывает очень по-разному, но очень часто долгая и "плавающая", не очень высокая. Принимайте витамины, пейте много кислой воды горячей с лимоном, можете липовый отвар тоже, подышите над паром с эфирным маслом(пихта или эвкалипт) пару раз в день. Эфирные масла хорошо помогают.

Пока беспокоиться не о чем, думаю. Будет подниматься выше, пейте парацетамол. Все равно должен быть сухой кашель и проблемы с дыханием, если серьезно. Тогда срочно вызывать неотложку.Скорее всего, орви.

Запомните, надо получить большую "порцию", чтобы резко и тяжело заболеть. Если вируса попало мало, может пройти очень легко.

----------

Доня (28.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2020)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В Китае опять зафиксировано около 80 случаев зараженных вирусом. Они приехали из других стран. Значит, есть риск для тех, кто им еще не переболел.


У нас осталось чуть больше 4 тысяч внутренних и уже 600 случаев завозных. С сегодняшнего дня всем иностранцам запрещён въезд в Китай по обычным визам. Правда это вряд ли поможет, потому что большинство из этих 600 — китайцы, которые теперь ломанулись из стран Запада в Китай, потому что там безопаснее. Но если верить официальным сообщениям, их всех немедленно по прибытии, вне зависимости от наличия симптомов, карантинируют на 14 дней в определённых медучреждениях.

----------

Aion (28.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2020), Доня (28.03.2020), Пема Дролкар (28.03.2020)

----------


## Vega

> И что вы мне столько знаков наставили? Я вообще то мнение ученых привела и статья не фэйк!)


 Просто для того, чтобы это прокомментировали.
Интересно, сколько жителей в этом самом Бергамо (120 000).  И какой процент заразившихся, вылечившихся,  умерших.

----------


## Доня

> Сейчас ретроспекцию в Италии делать еще рано. Надо хорошо понимать, что такое экспоненциальный рост пандемии. Статья и ролик вверху в топике. Думаю, статистики по имеющим вирус, должны быть в тысячи раз больше. Везде.
> 
> Я лично уверена, что во время Рождества и Нового года везде по миру покатились первые контакты после Китая и разрослись в геометической прогрессии, это подтверждает очень быстрый рост смертей в остальных странах Европы. 
> 
> Проверять поголовно на коронавирус невозможно нигде. Так что мы , скорее всего, так и не узнаем реальных статистик, и как это развивалось. Сам Китай еще в этом не разобрался. А в процессе эпидемии тем более ничего не ясно.
> 
> Почему же в Италии так много жертв? Потому что этот вопрос в других странах не был еще исследован. И его невозн=можно адекватно исследовать на данный момент. А только предполагать. Что ненаучно.


Это можно выяснить, если проводить серологический анализ, помимо ПЦР, в Китае наверное на основании его именно и сделали заключение об истинной картине во время эпидемии и сравнили с официальной, есть эти таблицы в свободном доступе. Если делать населению тест на антитела, то можно оценить ретроспективно о том, сколько переболело людей. Скажите, у вас делают такой анализ или только ПЦР? Знаю, что в России не делают первый, у нас в Молдове вроде тоже, т.к. он достаточно трудоемкий. Но из той статьи, что я скинула, из тех обнаруженных данных, из которых четко выявили переболевших до первых официальных случаев, получается, что у вас его делают все таки. Что об этом знаете?
P.S.Предполагаю, что серологию делали именно тем, кто переболел пневмонией в декабре—январе, т.е. выборочно, что подтвердило версию ученых о начале вспышки намного раньше, чем ее признали официально

----------


## Алик

«Не надо пришивать змее ноги!» - говорил наш Мастер Дзен Сунг Сан Суним.
Сейчас различные эзотерики вовсю фантазируют и накручивают невероятные смыслы о причинах коронавируса. Или они поднимают себе популярность, или раздувают ажиотаж и эмоциональную сумятицу. Это называется «Пришивать змее ноги». Еще в 1978 году Сунг Сан Суним говорил, что человечество в скором времени ждут различные эпидемии вирусов из-за того, что мы слишком сильно внедряемся в растительный и в животный мир, разрушая его гармонию и экосистему. Вырубаем леса, негуманно растим и затем убиваем животных, коров, кур для производства мяса. Это все были предупреждения, которые подтвердились.
А где же были эти астрологи, эзотерики и предсказатели, когда описывали новый 2020-й год и ни слова не говорили об опасностях? Не верьте шарлатанам, которые говорят, что природа мстит. Просто все действия имеют свои последствия.
Не слушайте политиков, которые пытаются развернуть ситуацию в свою сторону и очернить своих противников, изобретая мировые заговоры и интриги.
Вирус — это просто вирус, часть природы. Эволюционно мы адаптированы, чтобы встречаться с разного рода вирусами и взаимодействовать с ними. И в нашей ДНК сохранены следы многочисленных вирусов, с которыми мы встречались и их побороли. Если вы хотите знать, как все устроено, лучше слушать ученых эпидемиологов, которые дают четкую и ясную информацию о том, что над делать, чтобы, повстречавшись с вирусом, справиться с этим. Слушайте ученых экологов, которые учат, как жить на нашей планете в гармонии с ней.
Не называйте это кармой, карой, чисткой или еще чем-то подобным. Не замусоривайте этим свой мозг, потому что это уводит от ясности восприятия ситуации. Вирус делает свою работу, а мы должны делать свою. Мы включаемся в помогающую активность, мы укрепляем нашу сплоченность и становимся образованнее и сильнее. Это хорошо, потому что вирус легко внедряется в ослабленные системы и разрушает их. Когда мы сплачиваемся, когда мы понимаем друг друга и понимаем ясно свои задачи, развиваем сочувствие и гуманность — мы становимся сильными. Мы бережем пожилых людей, мы поддерживаем слабых и нуждающихся, иногда даже в ущерб своему комфорту и безопасности, потому что это признак цивилизации разумных людей. И давайте держать это направление! Практикуйте вместе и укрепляйте свой центр.
Just do it!
Олег Шук JDPSN 
https://vk.com/sukoleg
Кван Сеум Босаль _()_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2020)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это можно выяснить, если проводить серологический анализ, помимо ПЦР, в Китае наверное на основании его именно и сделали заключение об истинной картине во время эпидемии и сравнили с официальной, есть эти таблицы в свободном доступе. Если делать населению тест на антитела, то можно оценить ретроспективно о том, сколько переболело людей. Скажите, у вас делают такой анализ или только ПЦР? Знаю, что в России не делают первый, у нас в Молдове вроде тоже, т.к. он достаточно трудоемкий. Но из той статьи, что я скинула, из тех обнаруженных данных, из которых четко выявили переболевших до первых официальных случаев, получается, что у вас его делают все таки. Что об этом знаете?
> P.S.Предполагаю, что серологию делали именно тем, кто переболел пневмонией в декабре—январе, т.е. выборочно, что подтвердило версию ученых о начале вспышки намного раньше, чем ее признали официально


Это вопрос не ко мне, а к медикам. Думаю, никто сейчас не проводит ни серологический анализ, ни ПЦР в массе. У нас пик пандемии, все ресурсы тратятся на то, чтобы ее остановить. Тут просто не до этого. Потом не знаю, что будут делать, что выявлять и у кого. И как будут выяснять, есть ли антитела на вирус или нет. Но очень сомневаюсь, что всем поголовно. 

Вообще не делают сейчас никаких лишних анализов, тем более всем. Лабораторные мощности состедоточены на пандемии. В Италии вообще особо анализами не балуются. Может, в реанимации или в каких то случаях. Хочешь сделать развернутый анализ крови без направления врача( а он выписывает только, когда действительно есть симптомы заболевания), 300 - 500 евро. Я все обследования делаю по ОМС в России, чтобы не висеть на семейном бюджете. Да и платные анализы и визиты к специалистам там намного дешевле. И русская медицина меня вполне устраивает. 

Делают только тест конкретно на коронавирус. Я не знаю , как его анализируют латораторно, но думаю, просто на наличие активного вируса. Выздоровевшим делают тест на вирус, пока его полностью не станет. Он выводится не сразу. Выздоровевший какое-то время еще моджет заражать. И только тем, у кого были три симптома(кашель, температура и трудность с дыханием). Врачам и медперсоналу делают чаще. Два дня назад решили делать тест даже по одному признаку. Но все мы сидим дома, и если нет трех симптомов, не хотим делать сейчас никаких тестов и не встречаться, тем более с врачами без надобности. Лечимся дома сами, пока нет проблем с дыханием. 

Такие инструкции. Сейчас надо просто, чтобы люди как меньше умирали и поступали в больницы.

Я не знаю, как они выявили этих 80т зараженных. Нас лично никто с мужем не проверял и не пытался проверить, а равно многих моих друзей и родственников. И тест никто не предлагал сделать.

----------

Доня (28.03.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, давайте говорить честно, Ваш юмор по-старперски уныл. Если мемчику неделя, то это уже лютый баян-бабаян, который видели не только в Италии, но и на юге Африки.
> Шутить здесь наверное не уместно, на кону жизни людей. Хотя, признаюсь честно, мне и самому хочется, чтобы всякая мразь передохла в первую очередь, это даже радостно. Но блин, шутить в теме созданной человеком, который в эпицентре этой заразы, наверное не очень умно\порядочно? Я эту женщину сам порой не понимаю, но ей щас не очень гуд, в т.ч. она переживает за родных, оставшихся в нашей скрепоносной стране.
> 
> Мну так кажетцо.


Что, теперь -- на личности? Ладно, отвечу симметрично.

1. Сам никогда не говорю бесчестно. : )
2. Ваши "честные" (с чего вдруг? : ) заявы по-тиновски наивны, ибо всё, что пощу -- не для Италии или юга Африки, а для тех, кто понимает юмор и не тупит хотя бы вслух. Независимо от страны пребывания.
3. До недавнего времени эпицентр заразы был в Китае, а теперь -- в США. И что теперь? Прекратить все шутки, ибо всегда есть кто-то, кому сейчас не гуд, а бэд и кто переживает за родных по всему миру? : ) Ну глупость же... Тем паче, что лично в адрес этой женщины (какой-либо нации и т.п.) ничего личного не было.

Наконец самое простое.
Вы повелись на эмоции (эта женщина, в силу её биографии и гендера такое умеет лучше всего : ), причём эмоции -- негативные, депрессирующие, если честно : ). Предпочитая общаться аргументами ад хоминем и вообще ведя себя непорядочно.

Я же картинками предлагаю улыбнуться, чтобы избежать страха и подавленного состояния.
А текстиками -- включить разум и анализ. 
Но если у кого-то такое не выходит -- пусть ему кажиццо, что взбредёт: он имеет право на любую приватную неудовлетворённость от собственных кажимостей.

----------

Vega (28.03.2020), Доня (28.03.2020)

----------


## Доня

> «Не надо пришивать змее ноги!» - говорил наш Мастер Дзен Сунг Сан Суним.
> Сейчас различные эзотерики вовсю фантазируют и накручивают невероятные смыслы о причинах коронавируса. Или они поднимают себе популярность, или раздувают ажиотаж и эмоциональную сумятицу. Это называется «Пришивать змее ноги». Еще в 1978 году Сунг Сан Суним говорил, что человечество в скором времени ждут различные эпидемии вирусов из-за того, что мы слишком сильно внедряемся в растительный и в животный мир, разрушая его гармонию и экосистему. Вырубаем леса, негуманно растим и затем убиваем животных, коров, кур для производства мяса. Это все были предупреждения, которые подтвердились.
> А где же были эти астрологи, эзотерики и предсказатели, когда описывали новый 2020-й год и ни слова не говорили об опасностях? Не верьте шарлатанам, которые говорят, что природа мстит. Просто все действия имеют свои последствия.
> Не слушайте политиков, которые пытаются развернуть ситуацию в свою сторону и очернить своих противников, изобретая мировые заговоры и интриги.
> Вирус — это просто вирус, часть природы. Эволюционно мы адаптированы, чтобы встречаться с разного рода вирусами и взаимодействовать с ними. И в нашей ДНК сохранены следы многочисленных вирусов, с которыми мы встречались и их побороли. Если вы хотите знать, как все устроено, лучше слушать ученых эпидемиологов, которые дают четкую и ясную информацию о том, что над делать, чтобы, повстречавшись с вирусом, справиться с этим. Слушайте ученых экологов, которые учат, как жить на нашей планете в гармонии с ней.
> Не называйте это кармой, карой, чисткой или еще чем-то подобным. Не замусоривайте этим свой мозг, потому что это уводит от ясности восприятия ситуации. Вирус делает свою работу, а мы должны делать свою. Мы включаемся в помогающую активность, мы укрепляем нашу сплоченность и становимся образованнее и сильнее. Это хорошо, потому что вирус легко внедряется в ослабленные системы и разрушает их. Когда мы сплачиваемся, когда мы понимаем друг друга и понимаем ясно свои задачи, развиваем сочувствие и гуманность — мы становимся сильными. Мы бережем пожилых людей, мы поддерживаем слабых и нуждающихся, иногда даже в ущерб своему комфорту и безопасности, потому что это признак цивилизации разумных людей. И давайте держать это направление! Практикуйте вместе и укрепляйте свой центр.
> Just do it!
> Олег Шук JDPSN 
> https://vk.com/sukoleg
> Кван Сеум Босаль _()_


Дак это, вирус древнейший микроорганизм, возникший задолго до появления хомо. И выжить он также хочет, как и наш вид. Процесс адаптации к новой среде всегда чреват повышенным уровнем агрессии. Среди микробиологов и вирусологов вообще нет дискуссии о происхождении данного вируса. А конспирологов сейчас развелось столько же как и эзотериков)).  Зато как земля то отдохнет наконец от нашего вида, сейчас выходишь на улицу и сразу понимаешь поговорку :«меньше народа, больше кислорода»
P.S. А вот кто предупреждал о появлении новых типов вирусов, так это те же ученые, после эксперимента в 2015 году, связанном с возможностью перехода вирусов с летучих мышей на другую биологическую среду. У конспирологов видать оттуда и пошла фишка, что вирус искусственно создан, но если внимательно разобраться в том эксперименте и послушать ученых, сомнений что это не так не остается от слова совсем.

----------


## Доня

> Выздоровевшим делают тест на вирус, пока его полностью не станет. Он выводится не сразу. Выздоровевший какое-то время еще моджет заражать. И только тем, у кого были три симптома(кашель, температура и трудность с дыханием). Врачам и медперсоналу делают чаще. Два дня назад решили делать тест даже по одному признаку. Но все мы сидим дома, и если нет трех симптомов, не хотим делать сейчас никаких тестов и не встречаться, тем более с врачами без надобности. Лечимся дома сами, пока нет проблем с дыханием


Да это разумно, я вот тоже думаю, что в стационар ехать только плохом случае. Даже кислородом лучше дома подышать, просто сейчас не найти эти маски кислородные, а до кипиша они продавались и не так дорого.

----------


## Vega

> P.S. А вот кто предупреждал о появлении новых типов вирусов, так это те же ученые, после эксперимента в 2015 году, связанном с возможностью перехода вирусов с летучих мышей на другую биологическую среду. У конспирологов видать оттуда и пошла фишка, что вирус искусственно создан, но если внимательно разобраться в том эксперименте и послушать ученых, сомнений что это не так не остается от слова совсем.


Хорошо, что именно вы разобрались..  А что произошло на самом деле будет ясно по прошествии времени и накоплению материалов..

----------


## Доня

> Хорошо, что именно вы разобрались..  А что произошло на самом деле будет ясно по прошествии времени и накоплению материалов..


Еще один конспиролог))

----------


## Vega

> Еще один конспиролог))


Вирусы открыты лет 80 назад. Много непонятного, разные гипотезы. 
А вам уже всё ясно.

----------


## Доня

> Вирусы открыты лет 80 назад. Много непонятного, разные гипотезы. 
> А вам уже всё ясно.


Дак это не только мне ясно то!) Вирусы открыты 80 лет назад. Короновирусы тоже в прошлом веке, геном их прочитан, причем геном СОVID 19 китайцы давно выставили в свободный доступ. Эксперимент по внедрению одного из известных тогда короновирусов действительно проводился и любой домохозяин или домохозяйка может при желании с этим ознакомиться. Что еще непонятного? Это очевидные и давненько известные вещи. Странные реплики!) Вы вообще в курсе, что сейчас делают ученые? В той же генетике? Наверное нет, раз для вас это все такая захгадка. Впрочем, я ж не навязываю свои мнения, зачем вы пытаетесь меня как то уязвить?

----------


## Vega

> Дак это не только мне ясно то!) Вирусы открыты 80 лет назад. Короновирусы тоже в прошлом веке, геном их прочитан, причем геном СОVID 19 китайцы давно выставили в свободный доступ. Эксперимент по внедрению одного из известных тогда короновирусов действительно проводился и любой домохозяин или домохозяйка может при желании с этим ознакомиться. Что еще непонятного? Это очевидные и давненько известные вещи. Странные реплики!) Вы вообще в курсе, что сейчас делают ученые? В той же генетике? Наверное нет, раз для вас это все такая захгадка. Впрочем, я ж не навязываю свои мнения, зачем вы пытаетесь меня как то уязвить?


Я никого не трогаю, просто пытаюсь вам сказать, что пока не известно точно, много непоняток.   
И мнения  специалистов расходятся.

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще, друзья и недруги, всё это (коронавирус и что угодно, включая Юй Кана : ) -- никакой не "пипец :Facepalm:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): " и даже не песец через любую букву : ), а частное проявление сансары.
Человек приходит, человек уходит...
Рано или поздно умирают все. Независимо от причины оставления тела.

Если же не забывать о буддизме, то нет никакого смысла предаваться скорбям и унынию в случае чьей-либо смерти. 
Ибо такие проявления самости -- лишь потакание страдательной привязанности к кому-либо, покинувшему своё тело для нового рождения в другом месте и другом теле.
(Ниже приведу соответствующий текст из ПК.)

При этом есть есть простая (при осознанном навыке) рекомендация: *не переживайте и не заботьтесь о том, на что не можете влиять*.

И ещё -- не менее простая и мудрая формула: "*Надейся на лучшее, будь готов к худшему. Делай, что должно, и -- будь, что будет*".

Наконец, чем не повод для оптимизма? : )

----------

Raudex (03.04.2020)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Наконец, чем не повод для оптимизма? : )


https://www.mag24.es/2020/03/27/risc...olti-temevano/

Пока это гипотетически.

----------

Ассаджи (30.03.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

*ИСТОРИЯ КИСЫ ГОТАМИ*

[...] Через какое-то время она забеременела и через десять лунных месяцев родила сына.	
Но ребёнок умер, как только научился ходить. Раньше Киса Готами никогда не видела смерть. Поэтому когда тело ее сына собирались забрать для кремации, она не позволила сделать этого. Она сказала: "Я найду лекарство для сына". Положив мёртвого ребёнка на бедро, она пошла от дома к дому, спрашивая: "Знаете ли вы средство, которое вылечит моего сына?"
Все отвечали ей: "Сударыня, ты должно быть совсем безумна, если ходишь от дома к дому, ища лекарство для мёртвого ребёнка." Но она шла своей дорогой, думая: "Конечно же я должна найти кого-то, кому известно лекарство для моего ребёнка."
Один мудрый человек увидел её и подумал: "Без сомнения эта моя дочь родила и потеряла своего единственного первенца, она никогда раньше не видела смерть, я должен помочь ей." Так что он сказал: "Сударыня, что касается меня, то я не знаю, как вылечить твоего ребёнка, но я знаю человека, который обладает этим знанием."
"Сударь, кто он, кто знает?"	
"Сударыня, Учитель знает, иди спроси у него."	
"Сударь, я пойду и спрошу у него." 
И она пошла к учителю, поприветствовала его, встала с одной стороны и спросила: "Почтенный, правда ли, как мне сказали, что вы знаете, чем можно вылечить моего ребёнка?"	
"Да, я знаю чем."
"Что мне надо достать?"
"Щепотку белых горчичных зёрен."
"Я сделаю это, почтенный. Но в каком доме мне следует взять её?"	
"В доме, где не умирали ни сын, ни дочь и никто другой." "Хорошо, почтенный", - сказала она и выразила почтение. 
Затем, положив на бедро мёртвого ребёнка, она вошла в деревню, остановилась у двери первого же дома и спросила: "Есть ли у вас белые горчичные зёрна? Мне сказали, они вылечат моего ребёнка." "Есть." "Тогда дайте мне их."	
Ей принесли горчичные зёрна. Она спросила: "Друзья, в доме, где вы проживаете, умирал ли когда-нибудь сын или дочь?" 
"Сударыня, ты о чём? Тех, кто жив, немного, тех, кто умер, гораздо больше." 
"Тогда возьмите назад ваши горчичные зёрна, они не вылечат моего сына." Сказав это, она отдала горчичные зёрна. После этого эпизода она стала ходить и просить по тому же принципу.	
Не найдя дома с желаемыми зёрнами под вечер она подумала: "Ах, я взялась за тяжелую задачу. Я думала, что только я одна потеряла ребёнка, но во всей деревне количество тех, кто умер, больше количества живущих."	
Когда она поняла это, её сердце, ранее бывшее мягким от любви к сыну, стало твёрдым.	
Она отнесла ребёнка в лес и оставила его там, затем пошла к Учителю, оказала ему почтение и встала в одной стороне от него.	
Учитель спросил: "Достала ли ты хотя бы одну щепотку горчичных зёрен?"	
"Не достала, о почтенный. Во всей деревне умерших больше, чем живых."	
Учитель сказал: "Напрасно ты полагала, что только ты одна потеряла ребёнка. Все живые существа подчиняются неизменному закону и закон этот такой: Владыка Смерти подобно бушующему потоку смывает прочь в океан дурных миров всех живых существ, а их желания так и остаются неисполненными." И, объясняя Дхамму, он произнёс следующую строфу:

Того человека, в чьём уме привязанность, безумно любящего детей и скот 
смерть хватает и уносит как наводнение — спящую деревню".
По завершении этой строфы Киса Готами укрепилась в плоде вхождения в поток, и также многие другие достигли плода вхождения в поток и других плодов. Киса Готами попросила Учителя провести для неё отрешение от мира; он отправил её в общину монахинь для прохождения этой процедуры.	
Впоследствии она получила полное членство и стала известна как монахиня Киса Готами.	
Как-то раз была её очередь зажигать лампу в зале для Упосатхи. Она зажгла лампу и села посмотреть на языки пламени. Некоторые взмывали вверх, другие меркли. Она стала медитировать на них следующим образом: "Живые существа в этом мире подобны языкам пламени - некоторые взмывают вверх, другие меркнут, только достигшие ниббаны не видны более".	
Учитель, сидя в благоухающей келье, послал к ней свой образ и, сев этом образе перед ней, заговорил и сказал следующее: "Точно так же, как это происходит в языками пламени, так же это происходит с живыми существами в этом мире: некоторые взмывают вверх, другие меркнут, только достигшие ниббаны не видны более. Поэтому миг жизни того, кто видит ниббану, лучше столетней жизни не видящего ниббану". Делая связь, давая ей наставление по Дхамме, он произнёс следующую строфу:

Чем прожить сто лет, не видя бессмертный путь, 
лучше один день прожить, видя бессмертный путь.
По окончании этого наставления Киса Готами, сидя на том самом месте, достигла архатства.

https://www.theravada.su/node/2488

----------


## Vega

Неужели такой процент теневой экономики на юге это и есть демократия..

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Неужели такой процент теневой экономики на юге это и есть демократия..


Давайте, умоляю, не углубляться вообще в политику.

----------

Alex (28.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Насколько понимаю большинство(и стран и их жителей) просто культурно ментально не готовы противодействовать данному коронавирусу, как это сделано в Китае где издревле одной из высшей добродетелей являлось выполнение указаний начальства и: правительство сказало - народ сделал.
Ни готовы не только, ни народ, но и ни правительства, ни законодательная база, ни отработаны системы действий(ну разве что в Швейцарии, когда надо будет то сработают слажено и отлажено как швейцарские часы (что также исторически сложено)), ни системы здравоохранения, ни ....
В странах же где ещё не столь явно, и это каждый может убедиться выглянув на улицы,  даже советы ВОЗ не указ (да ещё и найдутся учёные которые будут иметь и своё отличное от ВОЗ мнение). Про страны где ситуация критически тяжёлая писать не буду, кроме пожелания - Пусть помогают им Боги !  Пусть прольётся над ними и над всей Землёй чаша Амитаюса !

Уважаемая Пема - Спасибо, что пишите. 
Но к сожалению, как в народе говорят - пока жареный петух не клюнет 

Касаемо же Будд Дхармы, то  пускать всё на самотёк это не путь Махаяны, стремящиеся к состоянию Будды для других, учатся принимать ответственность на себя.

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.03.2020)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Я эту тему игнорирую. надеялся хоть на буддийском форуме обойдется без маразма. но... женщины опять что ли шум поднимают? у меня все ведут себя адекватно среди знакомых. но... мама и сестра... начинают верещать как обоженные, когда я с мужиками руки пожимаю. ЗАРАЗИТЕСЬ НИПРИМЕННО!!!

сейчас ситуация с туберкулезом довольно хреновая, уже 3 млн по всему миру умерло, передается через кашель, прикосновение. косит довольно серьезно, под 21% смертность. но оно не сильно беспокоит власти. 

живу в Москвобаде... в четверг ввели росгвардию... бронетехника прошла по Ленинскому и Кутузовскому... комендантский час для автомобилистов с 20: 00 до 05: 00. На улице людей... почти нет... мало... последний раз крупная бронетехника проходила по Москве в 91-ом году, когда был штурм здания Белого Дома. испугаться мутации простуды до такой степени, чтобы - маразм крепчает.

меня это все особо не затронуло. я дома итак почти все время сидел. СМИ не смотрел никогда, друзья постоянно на меня в шоке, как так я не в курсе злободневных вещей?! ящик выключен почти всегда, хотя цифровое тв оплачиваю. карантин - можно усилить практику, полезный повод.




> Осенью 1830 года А.С. Пушкин вынужден был три месяца сидеть в деревне Болдино из-за карантина, объявленного по причине эпидемии холеры. За отсутствием интернета и мобильной связи ему пришлось развлекать себя единственным что он мог себе позволить -сочинительством. Итак краткий перечень написанного:
> 
> 7 сентября — Бесы («Мчатся тучи, вьются тучи...»)
> 8 сентября — Элегия («Безумных лет угасшее веселье...»)
> 9 сентября — повесть «Гробовщик»
> 13 сентября — Сказка о попе и о работнике его Балде
> Сказка о Медведихе
> 14 сентября — повесть «Станционный смотритель»;
> предисловие к Повестям Белкина «От Издателя»
> ...




стата собрана на 9 марта. Сейчас к 28-му подросло, но не так чтобы существенно, даже в десятку ведущих причин не попадает. сам вирус известен с 65-го года, мутируют они постоянно. У меня дядя вирусолог и микробиолог, я всегда могу поговорить с ним, мне никакие источники информации не нужны. но я с ним и не говорил даже, он щас сильно занят, я его не отвлекаю.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я эту тему игнорирую.


ок))

Юй Кан. ЧТо на самом деле внушает оптимизм, так это то, что у нас существенно очистилась экология, зайцы и косули заходят в города, рыбы появились в венецианском заливе, дельфины подходят к берегу в Лигурии. вот, сегодня прислали как якобы из Пезаро, но такое меня лично очень вдохновляет и радует. Не удивлюсь, что какая-то косуля сейчас где-то скачет по пляжу))

Это мне дает радость, надежду, понимание красоты мира и очень позитивно действует

https://youmedia.fanpage.it/video/ab/VoUDEeSwV5JjlowQ

----------

Доня (30.03.2020)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Насколько понимаю большинство(и стран и их жителей) просто культурно ментально не готовы противодействовать данному коронавирусу,


Это самсара.И заканчивается определенный жизненный цикл. 

Поскольку это все рискует превратиться в очередной кипеж по боданию кто прав и кто виноват, закрою эту тему. 

*Если есть какой-то срочный вопрос или добавить важной инфы, пишите в личку.*

Если будут какие-то нужные новости по лечению вируса или эффективные советы, напишу тут.

"Этой женщине" ничего не нужно, кроме того, чтобы вирус был быстрее побежден, чтобы как можно быстрее люди поняли, что нужно жестко принять меры. Обнимаю, переживаю, молюсь.

*ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, БУДЬТЕ ЗДОРОВЫ, БЕРЕГИТЕ СЕБЯ. СИДИТЕ ДОМА*

----------

Aion (29.03.2020), Alex (28.03.2020), Алик (29.03.2020), Ант (29.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (29.03.2020)

----------

